# Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss



## stieglitz (29 August 2005)

*Antispam nicht erreichbar*

Ist hier jemanden bekannt  warum Antispma nicht erreichbar ist?
Ich versuchs seit ca. 1/2 Stunde.
Wenn solche Seiten nicht zu erreichen sind, denke ich immer erst mal an ddos oder ähnlichem. Kann natürlich auch eine banale Störung sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 August 2005)

pingen geht...
[...  ...]


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 August 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> pingen geht...
> [...  ...]



Trace geht auch noch.  :santa2: 

Letzte Nacht war da schon mal "das Licht aus", gut möglich, das mal wieder ein Spammer-Sack ein "Statement" macht... 

MfG
L.


----------



## Eniac (29 August 2005)

Wie ich soeben erfahren habe, handelt es sich mal wieder um einen DDOS, die Angriffe erfolgen über zumeist polnische IPs. Es wird daran gearbeitet, die Angreifer abzublocken.


Eniac


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 August 2005)

Danke für die Mitteilung, Eniac. Da werde ich, wenn die Kiste wieder zugänglich ist, mal genau reinlesen, ob das wieder eine Aktion mit Ansage war.

MfG
L.


----------



## stieglitz (29 August 2005)

Es geht wieder, bleibst auch stabil?


----------



## Eniac (29 August 2005)

Schwer zu sagen. Die Seite wird immer noch heftig attackiert, aber cycomate kann z.Zt. das meiste abblocken. Erneute timeouts sind aber nicht ausgeschlossen.


Eniac


----------



## cycomate (29 August 2005)

Hallo,

seit gestern 23:10 steht der Webserver unter eine ddos Angriff. Bei Beginn war der Server noch nicht drauf vorbereitet und gab eine load von über 170 zurück, was selbst das Abschalten des Webservers zu einem Abenteuer machte.

Der Angreifer paßt seine Zugriffe von Zeit zu Zeit an, wenn er feststellt, daß seine Drohnen doch recht gut abgeblockt werden.
Details dazu möchte ich nicht öffentlich bekannt geben, da der Angreifer eine Reihe von Fehlern macht und diese bitteschön auch beibehalten soll 

Jedesmal, wenn er seine Strategie ändert, muß ich den Apache runterfahren und die Verbindungen timeouten lassen, sonst käme der - leider etwas schwach dimensionierte - Server mit dem Blocken nicht mehr hinterher.
Das war gestern um 0100, heute um 0950, ca. 1300 und 1600 der Fall. Und es sieht so aus, als grübele der Angreifer über etwas neues nach.

Die Attacke ist weniger gegen die Bandbreite, sondern gegen den Webserver gerichtet. Und einen apache 1 in die Knie zu zwingen erfordert nunmal keine super secret ninja skills.

Gegen frühen Nachmittag haben die Zugriffe zugenommen, aber noch steckt der Server das einigermaßen weg.

Dennoch bin ich nicht zuversichtlich, daß es so bleibt. Es sollte also damit gerechnet werden, daß die Verfügbarkeit bis zum Ende des Angriffs teilweise sehr eingeschränkt sein wird.


----------



## berend2805 (29 August 2005)

Aktuell dazu: seit einer Viertelstunde probiere ich antispam.de zu erreichen, jedoch bisher vergeblich. 

Man fasst sich nur noch an den Kopf und fragt sich: warum macht jemand sowas, und vor allem: was hat er davon? Mittlerweile sollte doch wohl bekannt sein, dass antispam.de nicht so einfach zu knacken ist...

Hoffen wir mal das Beste!


----------



## cycomate (29 August 2005)

Es ist zu knacken.

Nach der letzten Kombiattacke war's erstmal Essig mit Versuchen, die Kiste am Laufen zu halten. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit gingen derart viele requests ein, daß die load jenseits von gut und böse lag und die Leitung quasi dicht war. Packetloss von ca. 80% war die Folge, ich hatte zum Glück noch eine Verbindung offen, sodaß der Befehl zum Beenden des apache nach immerhin zwei Stunden durchkam.
Der Webserver bleibt vorerst abgeschaltet, bis sich die Lage beruhigt hat.


----------



## berend2805 (29 August 2005)

cycomate schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist zu knacken.



Ich meinte mit "Knacken" auch nicht das Knacken des Servers, sondern den Effekt, antispam.de sozusagen vom Markt zu entfernen. Und das wird wohl nicht so schnell gelingen, auch wenn zwischendurch mal der Server abgeschaltet werden muss.


----------



## dotshead (29 August 2005)

@berend 

Lass Dir gesagt sein, dass wird so schnell nicht passieren, gerade dieser Vorfall beweisst wieder, dass wir anscheinend in irgendein Wespennest gestochen haben.


----------



## cycomate (29 August 2005)

Natürlich, das Abschalten des Webservers kostet uns ein Runzeln des Allerwertesten und unsere User werden die downtime verkraften 

Dieser Angriff zeigt, daß sich einige Spammer wohl tierisch genervt fühlen und das werte ich als Erfolgserlebnis. Die Stillegung des Webservers mag eine Niederlage sein, aber unser Waterloo ist dies noch lange nicht: die Motivation, den Spammern das Handwerk zu legen, ist so hoch wie noch nie.


----------



## dotshead (29 August 2005)

@cyco 

treten wir heute hier im Synchronposten an? Wir würden gewinnen. *gg*


----------



## cycomate (29 August 2005)

Jetzt müßte nur noch der Inhalt übereinstimmen, um die volle Punktzahl zu bekommen


----------



## Sven Udo (29 August 2005)

*



			Dieser Angriff zeigt, daß sich einige Spammer wohl tierisch genervt fühlen und das werte ich als Erfolgserlebnis. Die Stillegung des Webservers mag eine Niederlage sein, aber unser Waterloo ist dies noch lange nicht: die Motivation, den Spammern das Handwerk zu legen, ist so hoch wie noch nie.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


...so leicht soll es "Denen" nicht gemacht werden. 
Ich habe mich extra hier (mal) angemeldet, um dazu was sagen zu können.  Und auf dem laufenden zu bleiben.
Also, was immer da kommen mag, durchhalten Jungs - durchhalten!  

MfG

Sven Udo *


----------



## sascha (29 August 2005)

> die Motivation, den Spammern das Handwerk zu legen, ist so hoch wie noch nie.



Das ist eine Erfahrung, die jeder machen dürfte, der meint, eine Community auf diese Weise stoppen zu wollen. Attacken dieser Art lösen erst Recht (und zu Recht) den Willen aus weiterzumachen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > die Motivation, den Spammern das Handwerk zu legen, ist so hoch wie noch nie.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist eine Erfahrung, die jeder machen dürfte, der meint, eine Community auf diese Weise stoppen zu wollen. Attacken dieser Art lösen erst Recht (und zu Recht) den Willen aus weiterzumachen.


Hört sich nach eigener Erfahrung an.


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das *ist* eigene Erfahrung.
Wir haben seit ca. 2 Jahren fast permanent DoS-Angriffe zu ertragen.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 August 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das *ist* eigene Erfahrung.
> Wir haben seit ca. 2 Jahren fast permanent DoS-Angriffe zu ertragen.


... was Dank der schnellen und versierten Gegenmaßnahmen der Adminseite hier kaum bemerkbar war und ist ... *Lob!*


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ... was Dank der schnellen und versierten Gegenmaßnahmen der Adminseite hier kaum bemerkbar war und ist ... *Lob!*


Dieses Lob sei dick unterstrichen.


----------



## Sirius (30 August 2005)

> DoS-Angriffe sind ja auch harmlos und gut blockbar. DDoS sind dagegen sehr nervig.


Es scheint sich aber nicht um eine DDoS-Attacke durch kaputte Datenpakete zu handeln, sondern um eine Überlastung des Servers durch zu viele gleichzeitige Anfragen von zu vielen Rechnern aus. 

Ich befürchte, der Angriff wird noch eine ganze Weile andauern. Da ist jemand richtig wütend und läßt sich die Sache einiges kosten.

Im Internet kursieren einige Programme, mit denen sich so ein Angriff leicht bewerkstelligen ließe. Ein gut analysierter Trojaner ist  [....] 

BTW: lernen-im-netz.de ist gesperrt worden.

S.

*[Virenscanner: Teil-Absatz entfernt]*


----------



## cycomate (30 August 2005)

Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint sich aber nicht um eine DDoS-Attacke durch kaputte Datenpakete zu handeln, sondern um eine Überlastung des Servers durch zu viele gleichzeitige Anfragen von zu vielen Rechnern aus.


Seit gestern abend kurz nach 1900 hat der Angriff massiv zugenommen und betrifft nunmehr nicht nur legitime Zugriffe auf den Webserver, sondern auch eine ganze Menge illegal request. Die Leitung ist dicht, mittlerweile wird die ddos vom Provider abgefangen.


> Ich befürchte, der Angriff wird noch eine ganze Weile andauern. Da ist jemand richtig wütend und läßt sich die Sache einiges kosten.


Die Angriffe nehmen leider nicht ab, sondern sogar noch zu.


----------



## Sirius (30 August 2005)

> Die Angriffe nehmen leider nicht ab, sondern sogar noch zu.


 Das sind ja richtige Hitzköpfe - am Ende verraten sie sich noch selbst 

Die sollen die Attacke noch eine Weile laufen lassen. Das gibt den Providern die Möglicheit, in Ruhe den Weg zur Quelle zurückzuverfolgen. Und ich habe auch schon so meine Vermutung...


----------



## Sven Udo (30 August 2005)

> Die sollen die Attacke noch eine Weile laufen lassen. Das gibt den Providern die Möglicheit, in Ruhe den Weg zur Quelle zurückzuverfolgen. Und ich habe auch schon so meine Vermutung...


*
@antispam/forum...so trifft man sich wieder, leider im Moment. :roll: 
Ich habe auch "so meine Vermutung"  = vielleicht trifft die sich mit Deiner  Sirius ?!

@antispam/forum...wie ist die aktuelle Lage??

MfG

Sven Udo*


----------



## Sirius (30 August 2005)

> wie ist die aktuelle Lage?


Die Mods haben sicher andere Probleme. Aber du kannst dir ja selber ein Bild machen: http://tinyurl.com/ckeq2 (Der Traffic ist nicht sonderlich hoch)

Derzeit landet die Attacke beim Provider auf Obrien.ghostnet.de [217.69.160.152].

Wenn ein Ping oder "Traceroute" bis "laura.antispam.de" durchgeht, werden zumindest keine illegalen Datenpakete mehr gesendet.

Wenn der "Service scan" für HTTP-80 keinen TimeOut mehr hat, dann ist das Forum wieder erreichbar.  

Ab und zu ändert sich die Antispam-IP von [217.69.160.152] auf [127.12.74.123]. Es scheint als aktiviert der Provider die "Deflektoren", sodass die Drohnen selbst zum Ziel der eigenen Angriffe werden.


----------



## Sven Udo (30 August 2005)

> Die Mods haben sicher andere Probleme. Aber du kannst dir ja selber ein Bild machen:



@Sirius Danke für die Infos  ! 
Natürlich haben die Mods. - im Moment - leider "andere Sorgen"!
Ich habe mich mal ein wenig Kundig gemacht, "was da so abgeht".

Schau'n wir mal wie es weitergeht...


----------



## DeJu (30 August 2005)

Schön, dass CB mit seiner funktionierenden Plattform aushelfen kann. :tröst:  :holy:


----------



## Eniac (30 August 2005)

Das alte Forum ist noch unter http://210112.antispam.de/ vorhanden, ich kann dort auch noch schreiben., ich weiss aber nicht ob's an meinen Moderatorrechten liegt

Ansonsten im Westen nichts neues, das neue Forum ist nach wie vor nicht erreichbar. :evil:


Eniac


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 August 2005)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dort auch noch schreiben., ich weiss aber nicht ob's an meinen Moderatorrechten liegt


So wird's wohl sein, denn der gewöhnliche user kann sich dort gar nicht mehr einloggen.
Das dortige "Login" für direkt zu *http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/*.


----------



## Sirius (30 August 2005)

Es liegt an den Moderatorrechten. Das alte Forum ist für User gesperrt.

Der Link führt übrigens zu antispam.de und funktioniert z.Z. nicht. Dieser Link führt direkt zum alten Forum: http://210112.homepagemodules.de

Ich bin auch ohne Forum weiter an den Spammern dran. Bis auf die Wiederauferstehung von Pater Brown ist alles beim Alten.

BTW: Hier noch etwas Literatur zum Thema DDoS: http://www.sans.org/resources/malwarefaq/stacheldraht.php


----------



## Sven Udo (30 August 2005)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Das alte Forum ist noch unter http://210112.antispam.de/ vorhanden, ich kann dort auch noch schreiben., ich weiss aber nicht ob's an meinen Moderatorrechten liegt



...ne, geht nichts. Bestenfalls kann ich noch ein Profil ansenen.
Im Moment ist wohl gerade Investi dort "zu gange". Und dessen Profil kann ich sehen. Selbst einloggen geht nicht.


----------



## Investi (30 August 2005)

*Hilferuf*

Ich bin zwar im alten Forum drin, aber posten ist relativ sinnlos. 

BTW (Offtopic):
Bräuchte dringend mal Hilfe bei einem "Bait" gegen einen deutschen Spammer. Wer von Euch hat die Möglichkeit, heute um 21:00 Uhr eine Online-Konferenz "mitzuschneiden"? Bitte per ICQ melden. Wie gesagt, die Konf findet um 21:00 Uhr statt.

Notfalls auch eine kurze PN an mich.

Sorry für den kleinen Ausflug in ein anderes Thema, aber es eilt.

Danke

Investi


----------



## Der Jurist (30 August 2005)

DeJu schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass CB mit seiner funktionierenden Plattform aushelfen kann. :tröst:  :holy:


Gut getroffen, nicht wahr. Na, ja, wer den Schaden .....


----------



## Sven Udo (30 August 2005)

> BTW: Hier noch etwas Literatur zum Thema DDoS



@Sirius, "Stacheldraht" ne' "schöne Bezeichnung" dafür  

@Investi, schade - geht bei mir leider nicht. :bigcry: 

Hier noch ein Link (vielleicht schon bekannt) aber schaden kanns auch nicht: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial_of_Service


----------



## Sven Udo (30 August 2005)

@Sirius, ich habe gerade ein wenig im "Thema gewühlt"

Zitat "Wiki":
*Eine besondere Form stellt die DRDoS(Distributed Reflected Denial of Service)-Attacke dar. Hierbei adressiert der Angreifer seine Datenpakete nicht direkt an das Opfer, sondern an regulär arbeitende Internetdienste, trägt jedoch als Absenderadresse die des Opfers ein (IP-Spoofing). Die Antworten auf diese Anfragen stellen dann für das Opfer den eigentlichen DoS-Angriff dar. Der Ursprung des Angriffs ist für den Angegriffenen durch diese Vorgehensweise praktisch nicht mehr ermittelbar.*

Meine Frage: Ja, nun - ist da noch "rückverfolgbar" wer eigentlich hinter der ganzen Sch****** steckt??? Ein paar Zombies, ja vielleicht - aber der/die Urheber?


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

*Egal??*



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man leider nur abwarten und Tee trinken.
> Wir hatten so einen Angriff (170 Mio. Zugriffe pro Stunde) vor ca. 8 Monaten. Der Täter ist bekannt ... jedoch ist es der Staatsanwaltschaft in Mainz egal (vieleicht wegen seiner Prominenz).



Der Sta in Mainz scheint vieles egal zu sein, Huch!


----------



## dotshead (31 August 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> DeJu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja den Schaden haben leider wir bei antispam.de. Aber es ist schön, dass ein Verbraucherschutzforum dem anderen hilft. Vielen Dank an die Kollegen von CB und DS.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Mettmann

Stephan Görs
Antispam e.V. (i.Gr.)


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

Sven Udo schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage: Ja, nun - ist da noch "rückverfolgbar" wer eigentlich hinter der ganzen Sch****** steckt??? Ein paar Zombies, ja vielleicht - aber der/die Urheber?


Ganz so einfach ist das nicht:
http://www.securitydocs.com/library/2774
http://grc.com/dos/drdos.htm


----------



## stieglitz (31 August 2005)

Das geht geht ja immer noch nicht. Schon richtig heftig das ganze.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt die Übeltäter erwischen. Wenn nicht ihr, wer dann??
Intern.de berichtet darüber:
http://www.intern.de/news/7028.html


> Erfolg manifestiert sich manchmal in Angriffen. So geht es jedenfalls der Web-Site antispam.de, die seit Sonntag wegen einer massiven DDoS-Attacke (Distributed Denial of Service) nicht zu erreichen ist. Nichtsdestotrotz lassen die Betreiber von diesem Angriff nicht ins Bockshorn jagen. Im Forum Computerbetrug zeigen sie sich zuversichtlich und freuen sich, dass sich einige Spammer "wohl tierisch genervt fühlen". Denn sonst lässt ein solcher Angriff auf eine Antispam-Site wohl kaum erklären.


Gut kommentiert.


----------



## Sirius (31 August 2005)

> Das geht geht ja immer noch nicht.


Die Attacke dauert jetzt schon über drei Tage an. Und wie ich bereits vermutete, wird es noch ein Weilchen so weitergehen. Die Angst vor Entdeckung wird beim Angreifer durch noch schlimmere Probleme überlagert. (Dass sein Bot-Net außer Kontrolle ist, glaube ich nicht.)

Antispam hat in diesem Monat einigen Leuten richtig zugesetzt. Etliche Domains wurden abgeschaltet. Ein paar Scheinfirmen sind aufgeflogen. Andere Firmen haben ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten. Na, wenn das kein Grund ist...


----------



## stieglitz (31 August 2005)

Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> Antispam hat in diesem Monat einigen Leuten richtig zugesetzt. Etliche Domains wurden abgeschaltet. Ein paar Scheinfirmen sind aufgeflogen. Andere Firmen haben ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten. Na, wenn das kein Grund ist...


Ich habe das in den letzten Wochen ja auch mitverfolgt.
Wenn ich nur an den winow Thread denke.


----------



## kjz (31 August 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz so einfach ist das nicht:
> http://www.securitydocs.com/library/2774
> http://grc.com/dos/drdos.htm



Das Ganze zeigt aber auch, dass es sich hier um keinen 'Feierabendspammer' handelt, dem man auf die Füsse getreten hat. Für eine solche dDOS-Attacke benötigt man nämlich entweder ein gerüttelt Maß an Fachkenntnissen oder auch einiges an Geld, um diese ggf. in Auftrag geben zu können.

Viele Grüße,

- kjz


----------



## sascha (31 August 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=283


----------



## Sirius (31 August 2005)

Apropos winow-Thread. Die Beweismittel sind ja derzeit nicht erreichbar. Deshalb hier nochmal der Link. Die Grafik ist ein ZIP-Archiv mit den Server-Abzügen!


----------



## Sven Udo (31 August 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Sven Udo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Wenn ich mir das Ganze so ansehe, wird es doch wohl imens schwer sein, den/die eigentlichen Täter zu fassen und Beweise zu bekommen/zu sichern. Leider! 
Außer  "DENEN" passieren gravierende Fehler. Und/oder "das Robotsytem" läuft aus dem Ruder"o.ä.!
Denn was ich so lese: Angreifer --> Botnetz (mit unbekannter Zahl) Zombies --> eventuell weiter (unbeabsichtigte "Helfer") --> Opfer = also wir bei antispam/forum. Oder?

Ja, da haben wir wohl ganz genau "ins Schwarze getroffen". Und der/die wenden viel kriminelle Energie und Geld auf, um maximalen Schaden anzurichten.

Trotzdem, ich bin Optimist und wir weden - sobald der Laden wieder läuft - so weitermache wie bisher, eher noch verstärkt. Da bin ich sicher der selben Meinung, wie viele hier.

Noch ne' Frage: Kann man - und wenn ja, wie - für die Zukunft nicht präventiv vorbeugen? Denn, es kommt sicher wieder ein DDoS, in Zukunft.

In diesem Sinn Kopf hoch: "Alle für Einen, Einer für Alle"!*


----------



## Sirius (31 August 2005)

> Noch ne' Frage: Kann man - und wenn ja, wie - für die Zukunft nicht präventiv vorbeugen? Denn, es kommt sicher wieder ein DDoS, in Zukunft.


Im Prinzip ja - praktisch nein.

Man kann etwas auf Betriebssystemebene machen, z.B. die TCP-SynCookies aktivieren, IP-Bereiche aussperren usw. Aber damit schützt man sich nur vor ganz speziellen Attacken.

Man kann sich teure Hardware anschaffen und die Anfragen über Lastregler auf mehrere Computer verteilen.

Das alles hat z.B. dem Heise-Verlag am 1. Februar auch nichts genutzt. Und den Angriff des Blaster-Wurms vor zwei Jahren hätte Microsoft mit seiner Rechenpower auch nicht einfach weggesteckt. (Allerdings konnten sie damals den Viruscode entschlüsseln und den Internetzugang von windowsupdate.com entsprechend anpassen.)

Grüße


----------



## stieglitz (31 August 2005)

Da ganze ist jetzt schon wirklich äusserst ärgerlich.
Leider kann ich euch nicht helfen, aber ich denke ihr habt selbst die besten Fachmänner.
Für die Laien hier ein selbst für mich verständlicher Artikel zu dos beim BSI:
http://www.bsi-fuer-buerger.de/abzocker/05_04.htm


----------



## stieglitz (31 August 2005)

Ach übrigens, solltet ihr den Übeltätern auf die Schliche kommen, oder irgendwelche sicheren Vermutungen haben, empfehle ich folgende Jungs:
http://www.rent-a-killer.net/

Achtung Satire


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.rent-a-killer.net/




```
Access Denied (content_filter_denied)  
Your request was denied because of its content categorization: "Violence"
```
Wohl brutale Satire.


----------



## stieglitz (31 August 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann poste ich halt einen kleinen Ausschnitt:


> Information: Gesetze und Justiz
> 
> Die Gesetze der Bundesrepublik Deutschland legen einem viele Steine in den Weg, wenn es darum geht "Probleme" dauerhaft zu lösen. Wo in vielen anderen Staaten noch ein Auge zugedrückt wird warten in der BRD harte Strafen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirius (31 August 2005)

> Access Denied (content_filter_denied)
> Your request was denied because of its content categorization: "Violence"


Kommt das von deinem Browser oder hast du einen Proxy dazwischen?

Der DDoS-Angreifer ist wirklich hartnäckig. Ihm gehen wahrscheinlich die Nerven durch, weil ihn jemand seit einer Weile provoziert

Hoffentlich hält er noch etwas durch. Dann kommt Antispam ins Guinessbuch und das BSI kann die BotNetz-Struktur durchleuchten


----------



## drboe (31 August 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd_E schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dabei aber den Text unter http://www.rent-a-killer.net/wichtig.html bitte nicht übersehen. Auszug:



			
				rent-a-killer schrieb:
			
		

> Der gesamte Inhalt dieser Website ist Satire.
> 
> Wir führen keine realen Aufträge aus.
> Wir bitten die Untergrund-Organisationen (Mafia), die unnötigen "Revierkämpfe" gegen uns einzustellen. Wir stellen keine reale Konkurrenz dar und möchten uns auf keine Weise in irgendwelche Angelegenheiten einmischen.


M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Da ganze ist jetzt schon wirklich äusserst ärgerlich!
> Leider kann ich euch nicht helfen, aber ich denke ihr habt selbst die besten Fachmänner.


*Ja, nun wird's echt stark besch**** und ärgerlich.
Beim BSI habe ich mich auch "reingelesen". Und der Verdach verstärk sich bei mir immer mehr, daß der ganze DDoS Angriff - gegen antispam/forum - von langer Hand geplant und vorbereitet war! 
Und - da waren auf den Rechner/Server bei "laura"- schon (warscheinlich lange vorher!!!) DDos-Programme wie "Stacheldraht" oder "TFN 2K" eingeschleust! Da bin ich mir inzwischen zu 99% sicher. 

Zitat BSI (@ Copyright BSI):*
"...In der Praxis können Sie sich das so vorstellen: Ein Hacker verteilt seine Angriffsprogramme auf mehreren hundert bis tausend ungeschützten Rechnern. Besonders beliebte "Opfer" sind Server in Universitätsnetzen, denn sie laufen meist rund um die Uhr im Gegensatz zu Ihrem Heim-PC. 
...
Die Hacker selbst lassen sich nur schwierig aufspüren, da sie in den meisten Fällen mit gefälschten IP-Quelladressen arbeiten. *Deshalb muss verhindert werden, dass DDos-Programme wie "Stacheldraht" oder "TFN 2K" überhaupt eingeschleust werden..."*

*Und hier, Zitat & Link: (Copyright © FH München, FB 04, Prof. Jürgen Plate) http://www.netzmafia.de/skripten/sicherheit/sicher2.html#s.2.4*

Distributed Denial-of-Service-Attacks (DDoS)
"...Im Gegensatz zu einer einfachen Denial-of-Service-Attacke werden Distributed Denial-of-Service-Attacken nicht nur über einen Angriffsrechner gefahren, sondern gleichzeitig im Verbund mit mehreren Rechnern. *Zu diesem Zweck plaziert ein Angreifer ein sogenanntes Trojanisches Pferd auf verschiedenen Rechnern im Internet, vornehmlich auf Rechner, die per Standleitung und besonders breitbandig angebunden sind. Diese Plazierung kann auch schon Monate vor eigentlichen Angriffen erfolgen. Wird nun ein Angriff auf ein bestimmtes Opfer gestartet, erfolgen die Angriffe über die Rechner, auf denen das trojanische Pferd installiert ist, gleichzeitig und erzeugen in der Gesamtheit ein enormes Angriffsvolumen.."*


----------



## Investi (31 August 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> *Und der Verdach verstärk sich bei mir immer mehr, daß der ganze DDoS Angriff - gegen antispam/forum - von langer Hand geplant und vorbereitet war!
> Und - da waren auf den Rechner/Server bei "laura"- schon (warscheinlich lange vorher!!!) DDos-Programme wie "Stacheldraht" oder "TFN 2K" eingeschleust! Da bin ich mir inzwischen zu 99% sicher. *



Diese Programme werden nicht auf dem angegriffenen Rechner aufgespielt, sondern auf den im Botnetz verbundenen Angreifern. 
"Laura" war mit fast absoluter Sicherheit nicht infiziert, da der Rechner in den vergangenen Monaten erst ans Netz gegangen ist. Mehrere Umstrukturierungen in den letzten Monaten machten eine planbare Attacke auf das Rechnersystem von innen heraus nahezu unmöglich.

Derartige Attacken müssen nicht unbedingt lange im Voraus geplant und organisiert werden. Unter Garantie gibt es genügend Möglichkeiten, einen Botnetz-"Kontrolleur" mit einer Attacke zu beauftragen. Hierzu sind weder technische noch logistische Fähigkeiten nötig. Lediglich das nötige "Kleingeld" sollte in der Portokasse liegen.

Investi


----------



## Sirius (31 August 2005)

> Unter Garantie gibt es genügend Möglichkeiten, einen Botnetz-"Kontrolleur" mit einer Attacke zu beauftragen.


Irgendwo bei Heise gab es sogar mal eine "Preisliste".

Allerdings wird es schwer sein jemanden zu finden, der ein Bot-Netz für vier oder mehr Tage Dauereinsatz vermietet. Ein (Teil)verlust ist hierbei schon zu erwarten. Es ist so ähnlich, wie ein Taxi für einen Banküberfall zu mieten.

Ich schätze, dass man sowas selber machen muss.


----------



## Sven Udo (31 August 2005)

Investi schrieb:
			
		

> "Gast"...


*@Investi - Entschuldigung, ich war der "Gast" - ich hatte mich nur im "Eifer des Gefechts" nicht angemeldet.

Also, soll nicht wieder vorkommen. Trotzdem, danke für die Antworten!*


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

*..... lässt man aufgrund ihrer Prominenz laufen.*

So ist es,so ist es,
 allerdings verstehe ich da etwas anders darunter, als Sie!


----------



## Heiko (31 August 2005)

Wir stehen seit heute abend übrigens unter dem selben Angriff wie Antispam.
Exakt dem selben.


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 September 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wir stehen seit heute abend übrigens unter dem selben Angriff wie Antispam.
> Exakt dem selben.



Nur mit dem feinen Unterschied, das es hier wieder läuft, aber bei Antispam die Kiste immer noch platt ist... :-?

Hast du die bessere Abwehrstrategie, oder ist das der Provider, der mittels Abwehrmaßnahmen den weiteren Betrieb von CB ermöglicht?

Lässt sich die Strategie auch auf Antispam.de anwenden, damit da auch mal wieder was geht?

MfG
L.

Nachtrag: Sooo rund läuft's hier auch noch nicht...


----------



## Heiko (1 September 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Abwehrmaßnahmen des Providers beschränkten sich darauf, den Server für fast 12 Stunden vom Netz zu nehmen...


----------



## Heiko (1 September 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=116758#116758


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 September 2005)

Jetzt scheint es sich ja wieder zu stabilisieren. Ein Posten ist jetzt auch ohne zigmaliges absenden wieder möglich.

Warum hat eigentlich Heise, trotz Mails von mehreren Usern, nicht berichtet. Kamen eigentlich Anfragen von der Redaktion, oder schieben die Bammel, das ihre teure IFA-Kampagne als Kolateralschaden mit absäuft, falls der Angreifer auch gegen Heise das ballern anfängt?

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (1 September 2005)

Frag mich nicht.
Der DoS jedenfalls läuft unverändert weiter, das sehe ich am incoming traffic.
Wir haben aktuell knapp 900 Angreifer isoliert.


----------



## Sven Udo (1 September 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hat eigentlich Heise, trotz Mails von mehreren Usern, nicht berichtet. Kamen eigentlich Anfragen von der Redaktion, oder schieben die Bammel, das ihre teure IFA-Kampagne als Kolateralschaden mit absäuft, falls der Angreifer auch gegen Heise das ballern anfängt?



*...übrigens, ich habe Heise auch informiert:*

Datum: Wed, 31 Aug 2005 14:51:37 +0200 (CEST) 
Von: "Sven Udo" <[email protected]e>  Zum Adressbuch hinzufügen 
Betreff: Antispam nicht erreichbar: www.antispam-ev.de/forum 
An: kontakt[att]heise.de 

heise Security
Postfach 61 04 07, 30604 Hannover
Helstorfer Str. 7, 30625 Hannover
Telefon: +49 (0)5 11/53 52-300
Fax: +49 (0)5 11/53 52-417

Mitteilung: Antispam nicht erreichbar: www.antispam-ev.de/forum
...

*Keine Reaktion!*


----------



## dvill (1 September 2005)

Heise.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Sirius (1 September 2005)

Hallo.



			
				Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> Der DDoS-Angreifer ist wirklich hartnäckig. Ihm gehen wahrscheinlich die Nerven durch, weil ihn jemand seit einer Weile provoziert.



@Forum - Es tut mir Leid, dass jemand den Zorn des Angreifers auf das Forum gelenkt hat.

Der Angreifer ist bekannt. Er macht mit der alten Masche bei eBay unter anderem Namen weiter. 

Grüße


----------



## Sven Udo (1 September 2005)

Ich möcht er nicht versäumen, Euch allen hier im Forum DANKE zu sagen: Ihr habt uns geholfen, als das "antispam/forum" im Dauerfeuer des DDoS Angriffs lag. Vielleicht können wir Euch auch mal helfen! Nochmals Danke!

PS: Ich war ja neu hier, werde aber jetzt ab und zu mal bei Euch vorbeischauen!


----------



## Heiko (1 September 2005)

Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] - Es tut mir Leid, dass jemand den Zorn des Angreifers auf das Forum gelenkt hat.


Der verliert schon irgendwann die Lust.
Ganz billig ists für ihn ja auch nicht.


----------



## Investi (1 September 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz billig ists für ihn ja auch nicht.



Leider doch. Ihn kostet das nicht besonders viel, zumindest nicht im Bereich der Traffic-Kosten. Die werden hauptsächlich von den ungewollt für ihn "arbeitenden" Bots und Zombies getragen. Er muß lediglich die anfallenden Dienstleistungsgebühren für den Betreiber des Botnetzes aufbringen. Allerdings sind diese Kosten mit Sicherheit beim Umfang dieser Attacke(n) nicht gering. 

Investi

Edit: Falls es sich tatsächlich um den Verursacher handelt, den ich und andere vermuten, dann holt der sich diese Kosten durch andere Gaunereien ruck-zuck wieder rein. Einen ersten Anlauf hat er wohl schon genommen.


----------



## Heiko (1 September 2005)

Ich sprach nicht davon, was der Traffic kostet. Ein Botnet ist ja auch nicht zu billig.


----------



## tuxedo (1 September 2005)

Ah, das Forum ist wieder erreichbar, zumindest für den Moment.   

Zunächstmal meine aufmunternden Grüße an die Administratoren hier weiterhin solchen Angriffen zu begegnen und sich nicht ins Boxhorn jagen zu lassen: IHR KRIEGT SIE! 

Im Heise-Forum gibt es einen Beitrag, in dem steht, dass angeblich auch ein drittes Forum unter Beschuss war. Der Autor hat auch eine Vermutung bzgl. der Ursache für den Angriff, bzw. hat eine Gemeinsamkeit aller drei betroffenen Foren genannt.

Nachzulesen hier.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Sven Udo (2 September 2005)

*Antispam.de/forum - wieder unter Beschuss!!*



> Im Heise-Forum gibt es einen Beitrag, in dem steht, dass angeblich auch ein drittes Forum unter Beschuss war. Der Autor hat auch eine Vermutung bzgl. der Ursache für den Angriff, bzw. hat eine Gemeinsamkeit aller drei betroffenen Foren genannt.
> 
> Nachzulesen hier.



Seit ca. 2 Stunden ist antispam.de/forum wieder vom "Netz".
Der Beschuss geht weiter!

Link:

*[Virenscanner: Link gekürzt]*


----------



## stieglitz (2 September 2005)

Erstmal, schön, dass Computerbetrug wieder funktioniert.
Ist das Forum weiterhin Angriffen ausgesetzt?. Die Geschwindigkeit ist jedenfalls wieder ausgezeichnet.
Antispamm ist derzeit zwar zu erreichen, aber sehr sehr langsam. Posten und Postings ansehen ist nicht möglich und die Grafiken werden auch nicht angezeigt. Schein also weiterhin unter schwerem Beschuß zu stehen.
Das muss wirklich einer (oder zwei), wie sagt man auf schwäbisch," eine Sauwut " auf das Forum zu haben.
Wenn das wirklich die Herren C waren, und das zu beweisen ist, dürften die wohl massiv Ärger bekommen.
Nur Mut weiterhin!


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal, schön, dass Computerbetrug wieder funktioniert.


Ja. Danke schön an Heiko und Sascha für diese Leistung.


----------



## sascha (2 September 2005)

Ich war da außen vor. Dass wir wieder laufen, ist allein Heikos technischen Fähigkeiten zu verdanken.


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Mitteilung, Eniac. Da werde ich, wenn die Kiste wieder zugänglich ist, mal genau reinlesen, ob das wieder eine Aktion mit Ansage war.
> 
> MfG
> L.


Mal eine dumme Frage: Wie blockt man solche Angriffe eigentlich ab?
Blockt man da gleich  bestimmte Adress-räume ab? Oder in dem Fall alle Osteuropäischen und Asiatischen Adress-Räume?


----------



## drboe (2 September 2005)

Wie man an den DDoS Angriffen sieht, sind einige der Gangster im Netz ziemlich genervt. Es wundert daher kaum, dass sie ihre kriminelle Energie auch dafür einsetzen, dass über ihre Machenschaften nicht berichtet bzw. diskutiert wird. Erfreulicher Weise ist diese Aktion aber kontraproduktiv. Sie erhöht ja geradezu die Aufmerksamkeit für die attakierten Seiten und Foren. Es ist auch anzunehmen, dass so noch mehr Menschen davon erfahren, dass es im Netz Hilfen gegen die Netz-Mafiosi gibt. Daran werden m. E. auch wiederholte Angriffe gar nichts ändern. Im Gegenteil!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Sirius (2 September 2005)

> Mal eine dumme Frage: Wie blockt man solche Angriffe eigentlich ab?
> Blockt man da gleich bestimmte Adress-räume ab? Oder in dem Fall alle Osteuropäischen und Asiatischen Adress-Räume?


Das hängt sehr von der Art der Angriffe ab.

Wie ich gesehen habe, blockt der Provider *alle* Angriffe ab, indem er die IP auf [127.*.*.*] setzt (localhost). Dadurch landen die Angriffe der Drohnen auf dem eigenen Rechner. 

Die einfachste Möglichkeit nur bestimmte IP-Bereiche auszuschließen, besteht in der Datei .htacces z.B. über den Tag <location>.  Praktisch ist das aber nicht durchführbar, da es viel zu viele IPs und URLs gibt.

Passend zum Thema: http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=184 

Grüße


----------



## drboe (2 September 2005)

Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich gesehen habe, blockt der Provider *alle* Angriffe ab, indem er die IP auf [127.*.*.*] setzt (localhost). Dadurch landen die Angriffe der Drohnen auf dem eigenen Rechner.


Unbedingt! 

M. Boettcher


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 September 2005)

Spamgegner schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine dumme Frage: Wie blockt man solche Angriffe eigentlich ab?


Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Optionen. Linux zum Bleistift bietet dafür Iptables als Infrastruktur. Man kann bestimmte IPs und Subnetze sperren, man kann bestimmte Protokolle sperren, nach Ports und Inhalten der Pakete filtern...
Siehe hier z.B.
http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/de/packet-filtering-HOWTO-7.html
Das meiste ist aber ähnlich bei anderen OSen möglich. 
Ein spannender Text zum Lesen (Englisch!) ist dieses Beispiel:
http://grc.com/dos/grcdos.htm
Zum aktuellen Fall wird es natürlich aus verständlichen Gründen keine Details zu den Abwehrmassnahmen von den Betreibern geben, würde ich mal orakeln.


----------



## Sirius (2 September 2005)

@antispam

Ihr seid mal wieder nicht erreichbar. Die Schwankungen lassen vermuten, dass es einen gewissen Tagesgang (Fieberkurve) bei der Attacke gibt. Falls möglich, bitte alles für eine spätere Analyse aufzeichen.

Es geht vorwärts: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=116921

Grüße


----------



## Sven Udo (2 September 2005)

Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> @antispam
> Ihr seid mal wieder nicht erreichbar. Die Schwankungen lassen vermuten, dass es einen gewissen Tagesgang (Fieberkurve) bei der Attacke gibt. Falls möglich, bitte alles für eine spätere Analyse aufzeichen.



@Sirius, ja antispam ist nicht erreichbar - im Moment (Stand 17:33). 
Ich habe mir die "Fieberkurve" angesehen. Gleicht wirklich einer Kurve, wie ich sie des öfteren im KH sehe.

Nun aber zum "Pudels Kern": "IP auf [127.*.*.*] setzt (localhost)" und "Dadurch landen die Angriffe der Drohnen auf dem eigenen Rechner". Klingt gut und einfach - theoretisch.
Praktisch ist es wohl weitaus komplizierter, oder irre ich mich da?

Denn Fakt ist, dass nun seit letztem Wochenende (mit kurzen Unterbrechungen) der Beschuss anhällt, und auch (LEIDER) Wirkung zeigt. (antispam/forum)

Fazit also, es ist nicht so ohne weiteres machbar den/die Angreifer zu lokalisieren und gleichzeitig effektiv gegenzuhalten. Heise hat seinerzeit bestimmt alles unternommen, um nicht abgeschossen zu werden. Und doch waren sie 2 Tage kaum am Netz. Dazu noch 10.000,00 € Belohnung! Und...was ist dabei herausgekommen?


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Spamgegner schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass es hierfür dringend notwendig ist, eine passende Prozessorarchitektur zu haben.
Mit einem Celeron brauchst Du das nicht versuchen...


----------



## Sirius (2 September 2005)

@Sven Udo


> Ich habe mir die "Fieberkurve" angesehen. Gleicht wirklich einer Kurve, wie ich sie des öfteren im KH sehe.


Mit Fieberkurve meine ich nicht den Traffic  bei velia.net, sondern die Schwankungen in der Stärke des Angriffs. Die kann nur antispam selber ermitteln (Log-Dateien).



> IP auf [127.*.*.*] ...  Klingt gut und einfach - theoretisch.
> Praktisch ist es wohl weitaus komplizierter, oder irre ich mich da?


Das ist ganz einfach, allerdings kann das nur der Provider machen. Dazu wird der DNS-Eintrag geändert.

Sieh dir mal die Datei C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC\HOSTS.SAM an.

Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

@Sirius, Danke  !

Wieder was gelernt, um besser zu verstehen, was los ist.
Diese Zusammenhänge ergeben dann ein logisches Bild, für mich.


----------



## Sven Udo (2 September 2005)

Sven schrieb:
			
		

> @Sirius, Danke  !
> 
> Wieder was gelernt, um besser zu verstehen, was los ist.
> Diese Zusammenhänge ergeben dann ein logisches Bild, für mich.



Ups, war wieder nicht mehr angemeldet :-?


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

Irgendwie lese ich zwischen den Zeilen, dass die Attacken aus Hochheim stammen? Ist das Fakt oder nur ein Verdacht?


----------



## Sirius (2 September 2005)

> Irgendwie lese ich zwischen den Zeilen, dass die Attacken aus Hochheim stammen? Ist das Fakt oder nur ein Verdacht?


In Hochheim brennt es lichterloh. 

Was die Attacken angeht, stammen sie von Rechnern aus vielen Ländern.


----------



## Waiser (2 September 2005)

Wer weiß wieviel Baustellen die Herren MC & BC noch betreiben. Vielfältig sind die ja wirklich...Aber ob der Grips für das was jetzt abgeht ausreicht, bezweifle ich. Bei genauerem Durchleuchten deren Aktivitäten trifft man immer eine Riesenportion Naivität, gepaart mit [...].

_[Bitte die NUBs lesen. (bh)]_


----------



## Waiser (2 September 2005)

Sorry & Danke für den Hinweis!
Mir fiel keine passendere Beschreibung ein...


----------



## Sirius (3 September 2005)

@Heiko

Danke, dass du während der DDoS-Attacke das Forum am Laufen gehalten hast!

So konnten hier einige eBayer mitlesen, während globyshop an den Start ging.

Sirius


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2005)

Wir tun was wir können.
Unterkriegen lassen wir uns jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## stieglitz (3 September 2005)

Waiser schrieb:
			
		

> . Bei genauerem Durchleuchten deren Aktivitäten trifft man immer eine Riesenportion Naivität, gepaart mit [...].
> 
> _[Bitte die NUBs lesen. (bh)]_


Ich bedauere es ungemein, daß man nur die "...." hier stehen lassen darf.
Mir würden da eine ganze Menge Worte einfallen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 September 2005)

*archive.org*

Also, machmal ruckelt's beim Aufruf von *http://forum.computerbetrug.de* noch gewaltig (so gerade eben, und vor ca. 5 Minuten).



			
				Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> Danke, dass du während der DDoS-Attacke das Forum am Laufen gehalten hast!


Dem schließe ich mich an! :thumb: 

Eigentlich wollte ich etwas ganz anderes posten, nämlich:

Gerade wieder ist *http://www.archive.org* nicht zu erreichen  :evil: - wie auch in den vergangenen Tagen.

Sind die auch Opfer von Attacken? Hat das andere Gründe?


----------



## Heiko (4 September 2005)

*Re: archive.org*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Also, machmal ruckelt's beim Aufruf von *http://forum.computerbetrug.de* noch gewaltig (so gerade eben, und vor ca. 5 Minuten).


Ich habe nochmal getunt.
Bitte beobachten!


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 September 2005)

*Re: archive.org*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomunikacja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach du warst das. Ich bin vor ein paar Minuten in ein heftiges SQL-Fehlermeldungsgewitter geraten und dachte schon, es geht wieder los.

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (4 September 2005)

Die SQL-Fehlermeldungen liegen an der Netzanbindung zwischen Datenbankserver und Webserver. Da habe ich keinen Einfluß drauf.
Aber auch diese bitte beobachten.


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 September 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die SQL-Fehlermeldungen liegen an der Netzanbindung zwischen Datenbankserver und Webserver. Da habe ich keinen Einfluß drauf.
> Aber auch diese bitte beobachten.



Wird gemacht.

MfG
L.

Nachtrag: Ich habe jetzt gelegentlich aufbauzeiten von 15-30 sec, aber nicht jedes mal.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 September 2005)

*"Hänger"*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte beobachten!


Kurz nach Mitternacht gab's wieder einen ca. zehnminütigen "Hänger".

Schön finde ich übrigens, dass man nach zeitweiligem Nichterreichen des Forums weiterhin eingelogged bleibt und man, weil die Ergebnisse unter *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php?search_id=newposts* erhalten bleiben, chronologisch da weiterlesen kann, wo man wegen des "Zwischenfalles" plötzlich aufhören musste. :bussi:


----------



## Heiko (5 September 2005)

Von der Uhrzeit her kann das auch die Logfileauswertung sein.
Immerhin gibts hier jedesmal ein paar etliche MB an Logs zum auswerten...


----------



## cycomate (15 September 2005)

Antispam steht wieder unter einer ddos. Verursacher ist dieselbe Person, die uns vor kurzem schon lahmgelegt hat.


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Ist eigentlich "The Brain's" openbc-Eintrag ernst gemeint?
openbc.com/hp/B****_C******
mich verwundert da ein Name doch sehr.


----------



## Wembley (15 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich "The Brain's" openbc-Eintrag ernst gemeint?
> openbc.com/hp/B****_C******
> mich verwundert da ein Name doch sehr.



Du meinst MB?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Sirius (15 September 2005)

cycomate schrieb:
			
		

> Antispam steht wieder unter einer ddos. Verursacher ist dieselbe Person, die uns vor kurzem schon lahmgelegt hat.


Dann gibt es wieder was zu entdecken. 

http://geierforum.de/ftopic9735.html ???

Grüße


----------



## SEP (15 September 2005)

Allen "Exilanten" jedenfalls wieder ein herzliches "Willkommen" ... :tröst:


----------



## Sirius (15 September 2005)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Allen "Exilanten" jedenfalls wieder ein herzliches "Willkommen" ... :tröst:


Danke!

Es kann wieder etwas stürmisch werden. Haltet euch lieber schon mal fest.

http://www.antigo.com/guest_book/DisplayGuestBook.asp


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Hrm. Schade eigentlich. Hatte mich die letzten Tage so daran gewöhnt, regelmäßig die neuen Beiträge im Forum zu lesen, und nu dass...

Nuja, mugu's wo man hinguggt.

Achja, wer grad nicht weiß, wohin mit seiner Bandbreite, sei mal hierauf:

http://www.aa419.org/flashmobs/current-mob.php

und hierauf:

http://aa419.org/vampire/ladvampire.php

verwiesen


----------



## Sirius (15 September 2005)

> Nuja, mugu's wo man hinguggt.


Mugus? 

Lies mal was da steht





			
				Koko schrieb:
			
		

> I am again here and feel wonderful. With all this friends I see again, good friends from: *a/n/t/i/ - s... - d/e*!


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Mit Mugu's waren eigentlich die ddos-attacker gemeint ;P

und das mit a/n/t/i ... hab ich schon verstanden 

Auch ganz andere interessante und bekannte Adressen sind da dabei.

Ist es diesmal wirklich wieder ddos? oder hat die Putzfrau im Rechenzentrum den Stecker gezogen, damit sie Staubsaugen kann (hatte mal so ein Problem, dass regelmäßig Freitags 17:00 die Server ausfielen... die gute hat die USV ausgestöpselt)

corlis


----------



## Sirius (15 September 2005)

@carlo - Es ist wieder DDoS, siehe Posting von cycomate.

Diesmal ist halb Mordor dabei: vom holländischen Porno-Imperium bis zur sächsischen NPD - zumindest was die Gästeliste angeht. 

Leider ist zu befürchten, dass es hier auch bald wackeln wird :-(

Man, müssen die Probleme haben...


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Oha, also daher weht das Lüftchen. Nunja, mal kucken, wie's weiter geht. Ich geh ja mal davon aus, dass die Verantwortlichen hier im Kontakt mit dem Provider stehen, was dieses Problem betrifft.


----------



## Sven Udo (15 September 2005)

...wieder DDoS, so ein sch*****! Danke das wir hier wieder Unterschlupf finden.
@Sirius, schon irgendeine Vorstellung wie stark der Angriff ist?
Hoffentlich dauert es nicht wieder so lange, wie beim letzten mal.

PS: Könnten denn die "...vom holländischen Porno-Imperium bis zur sächsischen NPD"... sowie die Brain Brothers etc.,  gemeinsame Sache machen? Und wie?


----------



## corlis (15 September 2005)

Hab mich nun hier auch noch angemeldet... Was eigentlich beweist, solche Attacken bringen niemanden zum Schweigen, sondern schweißt die Gegner sogar noch zusammen.

Danke für die Einreiseerlaubnis, computerbetrug.de


----------



## exe (15 September 2005)

Hab mich jetzt auch hier her gerettet. Dieses Forum ist auch ganz interessant. 

Danke für die Gastfreundschaft.


----------



## Sirius (15 September 2005)

@Sven Udo


			
				Sven Udo schrieb:
			
		

> .PS: Könnten denn die "...vom holländischen Porno-Imperium bis zur sächsischen NPD"... sowie die Brain Brothers etc.,  gemeinsame Sache machen? Und wie?


Vielleicht hat man eine Kollekte für die russisch-orhodoxe Kirche veranstaltet 

Die ganze Sache scheint mir irgendwie unglaubwürdig. Ich kann mir z.B. nicht vorstellen, dass MD aus Hamburg da aktiv mitmischt. So bl*d kann doch kein RA sein, sich in dies Gästebuch einzutragen. Und seine RA-Gehilfin gleich hinterher.

Aber lies selber das Guestbook:
http://www.antigo.com/guest_book/DisplayGuestBook.asp

Du bist doch Mugu-Experte. Erkennst du welche wieder?


----------



## Sven Udo (15 September 2005)

> Du bist doch Mugu-Experte. Erkennst du welche wieder?



@Sirius & all, Ok - ich bin heute bis 22°° im Dienst (also keine Zeit & "Muse" im Moment). Danach - heute Abend - sehe ich mir die Sache mal genau an. 
Was ich jetzt schon weiß, die antigo.com Seite, ist eine beliebte "Lad/guymen/Mugu ... keep ooofffffff" Spielwiese und deren "Erntemaschinen grasen dort - fast - täglich!


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

proinkasso hat da ja auch eingetragen


----------



## corlis (15 September 2005)

Die werden doch nicht plötzlich gegen scambaiter vorgehen wollen und antiantispam.de gründen wollen? *lach*

Ne, ernsthaft, denke, die wurden da nicht ganz freiwillig eingetragen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Ob das ein Zufall ist? Kaum läuft der nächste DoS auf Antispam.de, schon bekomme ich eine Spam-Mail mit einer [email protected] als Absender, von deren Art auch einige im Antispam-Forum gepostet wurden:


Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Delivery-Date: Thu, 15 Sep 2005 18:06:28 +0200

Delivered-To: <x>
X-Eon-Dm: dm12
Received: from p5086F053.dip.t-dialin.net (80.134.240.83 [80.134.240.83])
       by dm12.mta.everyone.net (EON-INBOUND) with SMTP id dm12.4328686f.32f8ba
       for <x>; Thu, 15 Sep 2005 09:06:20 -0700 (PDT)
Received: from 152.28.119.184 by 80.134.240.83; Thu, 15 Sep 2005 09:05:41 -0700
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
From: "Felice Bernsau" <[email protected]>
Reply-To: "Kathrin Handshue" <[email protected]>
To: x
Subject:  Hier jetzt_endlich_die  Site
Date: Thu, 15 Sep 2005 21:03:41 +0500
X-Mailer: MIME-tools 5.503 (Entity 5.501)
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
       boundary="--8880163610086083879"
X-Priority: 3
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
Sender: <[email protected]>
Envelope-To: x
X-SpamScore: 4.133
       tests= MSGID_SPAM_CAPS MISSING_MIMEOLE
X-Spam-Flag: No
X-Spam-Level: 0/3

----8880163610086083879
Content-Type: text/html;
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7Bit


Wollte mich doch auch nochmal wieder melden. von dir kommt ja nix :<
Als wir das letzte mal geredet hatten, hattest du mich doch nach der Seite von Nina gefragt, oder ?
Hier ist er 
Die Seite_von_Ihr (http://www.google.ws/url?q=http://www.bestflirt.biz/cms/?go=s4f&wid=fest&A=3)
Wäre schon wenn man sich in naher Zukunft mal wieder sieht ! ! !
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## CanisLupusGray (15 September 2005)

Danke für das hoffentlich vorübergehende exil an die forumsbetreiber.

Es ist zwar bedauerlich, dass antisoam unter ddos-feuer liegt, zeigt aber, dass mit dieser initative einigen 
möchtegernSCHUHVERKÄUFERN  :bang:  :bash: 
ordentlich auf die füsse in den teuren tretern getreten werden kann.

weiter so - wir lassen uns nicht unterkriegen!!!

CanisLupusGray


----------



## Sven Udo (15 September 2005)

*DDoS-Angriffe auf Verbraucherschutz-Seiten*

*@alle
Ein Zwischenbericht: Ich hatte kurz Zeit, mich mal bei "antigo.com" umzusehen. Habe meine Eindrücke bei Heise gepostet.




			heise security news-Foren
15. September 2005 18:48
Re: [Update] Der Tanz geht wieder los
Sven Udo (3 Beiträge seit 2.9.05)  


Ja, leider ist das antispam.de/forum - bis jetzt 18:30h - noch nicht
wieder erreichbar. Wie schon Ende August'05 scheint sicher, es ist
wieder ein DDoS-Angriff. Die "Absender" sind wohl bekannt, weil
Dieselben wie im Aug.!

Was allerdings, die Seite w*w.antigo.com/..... angeht, sehe ich
da nur einen zufälligen Zusammenhang. Ich kenne diese Seiten, als
"Havester-Feld" für Mugu gang's! Und die da platzierten Emailadds.
sind dort unfreiwillig (von DRITTEN) eingestellt worden - glaube ich!
Um diesen Leuten, zu einem "starken Mailaufkommen" aus Mugukreisen zu
verhelfen.
Denn: die Einträge einzeln gesehen - sind nach meinem dafürhalten -
zu konträrer, als das das ganze abgesprochen sein könnte.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
_Url editiert, sehr dubiose extension mit download modaction _


----------



## corlis (15 September 2005)

Oha, Ein Stufe-3 Spam...


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Spamgegner schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das ein Zufall ist? Kaum läuft der nächste DoS auf Antispam.de, schon bekomme ich eine Spam-Mail mit einer [email protected] als Absender, von deren Art auch einige im Antispam-Forum gepostet wurden:


Die Mail kommt aus Braunschweig und ist über T-Online eingeliefert worden.

Am besten an die Mods von Antispam weiterleiten, damit die Strafanzeige stellen können.
Meldung an abuse{ät}t-online.de mit der Bitte die IP für die SA aufzubewahren. TO versteht in solchen Dingen keinen Spaß..

Das muss ein Schwachkopf sein, dass er ausgerechnet über T-Online spammt.

Grüße


----------



## Sven Udo (15 September 2005)

*Re: DDoS-Angriffe auf Verbraucherschutz-Seiten*



> *Url editiert, sehr dubiose extension mit download modaction *



Lieber Moderator: Erklärst Du mir mal bitte das Wort "modaction"? Vielleicht ist es ein internes Forum Wort. Im Englischen kommt es so nicht vor, Danke!

Siehe: 

English 0 similar results for modaction 
Vorschlag der Rechtschreibprüfung 

mod, action, mod-action, medication, midsection, redaction, moderation, modulation, mediation, diction, iodation, modification, mutation, eduction, medications, coeducation, motivation, mitigation


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Ich kann mich ja irren, aber der Schreibstil könnte fast zu Brain C. gehören oder?


----------



## SEP (15 September 2005)

*Re: DDoS-Angriffe auf Verbraucherschutz-Seiten*



			
				Sven Udo schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Moderator: Erklärst Du mir mal bitte das Wort "modaction"? Vielleicht ist es ein internes Forum Wort. Im Englischen kommt es so nicht vor, Danke!


Surf mal ein wenig auf unseren Seiten herum, dann wird es dir klar.

Und, liebe Exilanten, bitte haltet euch als brave Gäste an unsere Nutzungsbedingungen (stehen oben). Dann gibt's keine Differenzen und so - wäre schade und würde nicht zum bisherigen Miteinander passen.

THX.

_P.S.: Auch dies war im Ergebnis eine modaction.sep_


----------



## Sven Udo (15 September 2005)

*Re: DDoS-Angriffe auf Verbraucherschutz-Seiten*



> Und, liebe Exilanten, bitte haltet euch als brave Gäste an unsere Nutzungsbedingungen (stehen oben). Dann gibt's keine Differenzen und so - wäre schade und würde nicht zum bisherigen Miteinander passen.



Vielen Dank, ich werde mich ein wenig umsehen!  Nichts für ungut!


----------



## Sirius (15 September 2005)

Hallo.

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Leute selber dort eingetragen haben.

Was deutlich auffällt ist, dass *alle* Einträge zeitnah zu den entsprechenden Antispam-Postings erfolgt sind (mit Ausnahme der letzten)

Ich vermute mal, dass die Einträge von einer einzigen Person stammen, die Spammer auf eine Mugu-Liste setzt. Einige Mail-Adressen finden sich auch in anderen Gästebüchern wieder.


			
				Koko schrieb:
			
		

> I am again here and feel wonderful. With all this friends I see again, good friends from: a/n/t/i/ - s... - d/e!


Hier hat derjenige sein Graffiti hinterlassen. 

Also wieder nix mit Weltverschwörung.

Grüße


----------



## Teleton (15 September 2005)

Ich verstehe das alles nicht. Was hat es mit dem Antigo-Krempel auf sich? Trägt man sich dort dort mit der E-Mailadr. seiner Feinde ein damit die viel Spam erhalten? Rotten sich dort böse Spammer zusammen um über Geheimbotschaften Angriffe zu starten? Treffen Antispammer und Spammer dort aufeinander um sich auf neutralen Boden Botschaften zu übermitteln?


----------



## Waiser (15 September 2005)

Lasse es mich mal so formulieren: Mugus grasen u.a. auch den Laden ab, so schön offenliegende mail-addies...
Da liegt es nahe evtl. ein paar Freunde zu verewigen. :lol:


----------



## Waiser (15 September 2005)

@Sirius: Sicher, dass die CoversBrothers wieder spielen? Ich finde keine Feuerzeuge ioder Schuhe...
Die buddeln doch auf irgendeiner anderen Baustelle !?


----------



## Investi (15 September 2005)

Waiser schrieb:
			
		

> Die buddeln doch auf irgendeiner anderen Baustelle !?


Ja, zur Zeit sind sie dabei, sich vor den Strafverfolgungsbehörden und der Fa. Daimler-Chrysler in Sicherheit zu bringen. Kaum 15 Stunden nach meiner Mitteilung, daß die Rechtsabteilung in Stuttgart die Werbung mit dem Titel "Winow..., Ihr SLK-Gewinnspiel" unter die Lupe nimmt, ist von SLK auf der Winow-HP nichts mehr zu sehen. Weitere Hiobs-Botschaften dürften Winow und Co. bald mächtig ins Schwitzen bringen.

Investi


----------



## Waiser (15 September 2005)

WiNow haben die doch schon längst beerdigt, dachte ich. Nee, da brodelt ganz was anderes. Mercedes prüft: Naja, er hat ja nen neuen Benz, den hat er bestimmt net bar gelöhnt... :bigcry:


----------



## Waiser (15 September 2005)

Nachtrag: "In Sicherheit bringen" tun die mal gar nix!!! Schau Dir doch mal die ganzen Aktionen an, die gelaufen sind. Denen ist nichts passiert, gar nichts! Hut ab vor unserem Rechtsstaat, Ladendiebstahl wird anders geahndet...


----------



## cycomate (15 September 2005)

Wir sind vorerst wieder online.


----------



## Waiser (15 September 2005)

Jubel, ja funzt wieder! Wieso vorübergehend? Wieder Hochheim???


----------



## Investi (15 September 2005)

Waiser schrieb:
			
		

> Hut ab vor unserem Rechtsstaat, Ladendiebstahl wird anders geahndet...



Da hat der Rechtsstaat gar nichts mit zu schaffen. Solange die Betroffenen und Betrogenen sich wochenlang Gedanken machen, was sie von der Erstattung einer Strafanzeige haben und letztendlich doch zahlen, kann das beste Rechtssystem der Welt nichts machen. Wer sich in Verbraucherforen wie diesem oder Antsipam.de Rat holt und diesen dann in den Wind schlägt, der will doch betrogen werden (wie der Volksmund so schön sagt). Und wie heißt es sonst noch so schön: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Aufgabe der Staatsanwaltschaften und der Polizei ist es nicht, nach Opfern Aussachu zu halten, sondern Opfern zu ihrem Recht zu verhelfen. Dazu müssen diese Stellen jedoch erst einmal von Straftaten erfahren. 

Den Vogel schoß eine Frau ab, die sich nach einer 30-minütigen kostenlosen telefonischen Beratung mit Hinweisen auf vorliegende Beweise des Betruges und zu Ermittlungen des BKA (in diesem Fall hatte das BKA eine Europol-Gruppe initiiert) mit dem Spruch "Der [Betrüger] klingt aber so nett" immer noch nicht überzeugen ließ. *Was, um Himmels Willen, soll man da noch tun?* Man kann leider niemanden zwingen, sich nicht betrügen zu lassen.

Um aber auf das obige Zitat zurückzukommen: Beim Ladendiebstahl geht es nicht darum, den Händler in Schutz zu nehmen. Jedes Stück gestohlene Ware bringt Vater Staat um die im Kaufpreis enthaltene Umsatzsteuer. Verfolgung von Ladendieben hat also u.a. für den Staat einen Selbstzweck. 
Das bedeutet, daß man sich bei der Verfolgung von Gaunern nicht auf die Betrogenen verlassen darf, sondern den Staat darauf aufmerksam machen muß, daß ihm hier Einnahmen entgehen. Bei bestimmten Seilschaften sind die durch den begangenen Betrug erwirtschafteten Einahmen so enorm, daß sich jede Steuerfahndung die Finger nach lecken würde. Auch bei meinem heutigen (persönlichen) Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter einer SteuFa lief dem Herrn bei der Nennung der Tatumstände der Sabber aus den Mundwinkeln. Wenn also die Betrogenen Peanut-Zahler sich nicht rühren, sollte man sich den größten Verlierer in der Runde zum Gefährten machen. 
Kann man diesem dann die weite Verzweigung der illegalen Geschäfte verdeutlichen und nachweisen (z.Bsp. durch Benennung von geprellten Provisionsempfängern aus Paid4-Programmen), dann steigt das Interesse ins Unermessliche. Mein Besuch heute hat mir zumindest schon mal die richtigen Kontakte gebracht. Zumindest klappt ja wenigstens die Kommunikation unter uns Engagierten so gut, daß wir uns mit unseren Recherchen hervorragend ergänzen und auch länderübergreifend die Straftaten nachweisbar werden (Rheinland-Pfalz, Hessen, Schleswig-Holstein, NRW). Das Netzwerk ist uns ja bekannt. Die Verknüpfungen der einzelnen Handelnden untereinander ebenfalls. 

Investi


----------



## Waiser (15 September 2005)

Hallo Investi,

Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort! Deinen Ausführungen ist im Grunde nichts hinzuzufügen, ausser...:
Meines Wissens sind bereits etliche Strafanzeigen gegen die Jungs erstattet worden, Ergebnis?


----------



## Investi (15 September 2005)

Waiser schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Ergebnis?



Weißt Du, die Menschen, die durch Fingerschnippen ein Problem lösen konnten, sind im Mittelalter auf Scheiterhaufen verbrannt worden.   Deswegen habe ich im letzten Posting versucht die Komplexität der Angelegenheit zu verdeutlichen. Es geht hier nicht nur um den kleinen Gauner aus H. in H., sondern um ein dichtgewobenes Netz aus Firmen, Scheinfirmen, Strohmännern, falschen und echten Steuernummern ........ die Anzahl der Zeichen im Beitrag ist begrenzt. 

Ich glaube, wir sind alle schon ein wenig verwöhnt durch Sat1-Ingo (ich meine den Herrn Lenzen) sowie die K11-Kommissare, bei denen innerhalb einer halben Stunde die Genanalysen vorliegen. Aber auch die Gerichtsshows (ich schaue die auch gerne, aber lediglich zum Amusement) vermitteln ein absolut falsches Bild. In der Realität muß man auf ein Urteil manchmal Jahre warten. 
Die Strafverfolgungsbehörden sind an Dienstwege gebunden und das BDSG macht es ihnen auch nicht leichter. Wir sind doch alle glücklich, daß es diese Rechtsgrundlage gibt. Den Ermittlern bindet sie allerdings die Hände oder schränkt sie in der Bewegung ein.

Ich bin allerdings nach den Gesprächen der letzten Tage sehr zuversichtlich, daß die eingeleiteten Maßnahmen nicht mehr lange auf Erfolge warten lassen werden. 

Übrigens: Wenn wir es schaffen, mit unseren Aktionen einen Spammer, der seine Kiddie-Seite bewirbt, dazu zu bringen, zukünftig korrekt zu arbeiten, ist auch dies ein Erfolg. Wie gesagt: Kommunikation klärt auf und löst Probleme.

Investi


----------



## Waiser (15 September 2005)

Hallo @all,
antispam.de geht wieder!
Vielen Dank für Eure Gastfreundschaft!!!


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Waiser schrieb:
			
		

> @Sirius: Sicher, dass die CoversBrothers wieder spielen? Ich finde keine Feuerzeuge ioder Schuhe...
> Die buddeln doch auf irgendeiner anderen Baustelle !?


Nicht bei eBay - diesmal passt (nicht nur) eBay richtig auf.

Die "andere" Baustelle heißt abodesk.de (Partner-Programme). Die dort gezeigten sog. Partner fallen allerdings unter die Kategorie "Selbstbefriedigung".

Ausnahme ist roulettepower.de - ein besch*ssen gemachter IFrame mit Besucherzähler, der nur bei 1024x768 Auflösung richtig funktioniert.
(Betreiber = (Alias: Pater Brown) = newsmarketing-braun.de/com).
Whois: newsmarketing-braun.de; roulettepower.de

Der angeblich minderjährige Geschäftsführer versendet für die Brüder den Spam. Auf diese Weise werden Paare von Mail-Adressen und zugehöriger IP-Nummer gewonnen.
Diese Daten können in die Kundendatei eingepflegt werden und dienen späteren "Inkassoverfahren" als Beweise: Datum/Zeit; IP-Nummer; Mail-Adresse.
Das läßt sich inwischen lückenlos belegen.

Die Layouts der Webseiten finden sich unter www.abuso.de/layouts 
(testio ist ganz frisch - muss aber nicht zu den Brüdern gehören)

@Admins
Nicht wieder wegeditieren - das sind alles keine Firmennamen

Grüße


----------



## Sirius (15 September 2005)

Ich sollte mal wieder meine Cookies einschalten. Das letzte Posting war von mir.


----------



## Investi (15 September 2005)

Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> Ausnahme ist roulettepower.de - ein besch*ssen gemachter IFrame mit Besucherzähler, der nur bei 1024x768 Auflösung richtig funktioniert.
> (Betreiber = (Alias: Pater Brown) = newsmarketing-braun.de/com).
> Whois: newsmarketing-braun.de; roulettepower.de
> 
> ...



Die Gewerberegsiter-Nr. für das Gewerbe des 17-jährigen "Pater Braun" ist 19508 beim Ordnungsamt Ludwigshafen/Rh.
Eine Genehmigung zum Führen eines Gewerbes wurde vom zuständigen Vormundschaftsgericht *nicht* erteilt. Dem Ordnungsamt liegen ansonsten keinerlei Vollmachten vor. Somit scheiden vorerst auch die Erziehungsberechtigten als Vertreter aus. Eine Auskunft des Einwohnermeldeamtes/Standesamtes steht noch aus. Dann weiß man auch, an wen Unterlassungsansprüche zu richten sind. Leider konnte bis heute keiner den Namen des angeblich auftretenden Rechtsanwaltes benennen.
Schade!

Investi


----------



## exe (16 September 2005)

Investi schrieb:
			
		

> Waiser schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% ACK. Die Mühlen mahlen, langsam aber bestimmt.


----------



## corlis (16 Oktober 2005)

Ich hoffe zwar, dass es sich beim momentanen "Down" von antispam um eine Wartungsgeschichte handelt, aber "ping-timeouts" mit "time to live exceeded" sind da doch etwas ungewöhnlich...


----------



## corlis (16 Oktober 2005)

Ok, war doch wieder Falscher Alarm


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (10 September 2007)

Antispam.de und andere Verbraucherschützer-Seiten scheinen mal wieder unter dDOS-Beschuss zu stehen. Jedenfalls war die Internetseite heute nicht erreichbar.

Hier zu lesen:
http://www.theinquirer.de/2007/09/09/zombienetze_greifen_antiscammer_an.html

Erfahrungsgemäß müsste nun auch www.computerbetrug.de mit ungebetenen Besuchern rechnen.

Viel Glück beim Abschmettern!
Wuschel


----------



## webwatcher (10 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*

Ist wieder erreichbar


Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß müsste nun auch www.computerbetrug.de mit ungebetenen Besuchern rechnen.
> 
> Viel Glück beim Abschmettern!
> Wuschel


Das macht nichts 

bis vor kurzem  seit 00:27   kein Posting
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=123958#post123958


			
				cycomate schrieb:
			
		

> Um kurz nach 0100 begann eine ddos gegen das Forum. Zugriff war zwar weiterhin möglich, aber mit vielen Timeouts verbunden und zäh wie Kaugummi.
> Nach Anpassen der Filter gegen 1030 war der Spuk _erstmal_ vorbei.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*

Antispam scheint wieder platt zu sein...

Gruß Marco


----------



## dieter_w (10 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*

Gibt es eigentlich wieder diese Alternativadressen wie damals Anfang 2006?
Hab' eine von den beiden probiert, die iss auch platt.

Dieter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*

wenn es sie gäbe, wäre es dumm, darüber öffentlich zu reden...


----------



## dieter_w (10 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wenn es sie gäbe, wäre es dumm, darüber öffentlich zu reden...


Ja klar doch. Aber damals wurden ja auch Wege gefunden ...


----------



## technofreak (11 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*

Der Beschuss dauert wohl länger


----------



## webwatcher (14 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*

Hab die Threads zusmmengeführt, der Beschuss  dauert wohl nach wie vor an.


----------



## dieter_w (14 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*



webwatcher schrieb:


> ... der Beschuss  dauert wohl nach wie vor an.


Nicht nur das, jetzt ist das Forum *UND* der Chat komplett nicht mehr erreichbar. 
Auch nicht über die nicht öffentlichen Einstiege.


----------



## technofreak (15 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*

der Angriff scheint z.Z aufgehört zu haben, hoffen wir  auf Dauer 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/


----------



## dieter_w (15 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*

Leider nicht, zur Zeit wieder alles tot, auch Alternativeinstieg tot ...


----------



## stieglitz (15 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*

Immer noch tot 


> Der Server unter www.antispam-ev.de braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*

Blinker: geht ,  geht nicht, geht, geht nicht...
zur Zeit geht es ...


----------



## Eniac (17 September 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*

Wir mir soeben mitgeteilt wurde, dauert der DDoS gegen antispam.de immer noch an und nimmt wieder an Stärke zu. Neben antispam.de sind eine ganze Reihe anderer Betrugsbekämpferseiten einem DDoS-Angriff ausgesetzt, siehe http://www.castlecops.com/t201047-Sites_Currently_Under_Attack.html

Die Russenmafia scheint so richtig sauer zu sein.


Eniac


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Antispam u.a. unter Beschuss*

Interessanter Artikel zum technischen Hintergrund der Attacken (der Storm Virus) von Bruce Schneier:
http://www.wired.com/politics/security/commentary/securitymatters/2007/10/securitymatters_1004


> *Gathering 'Storm' Superworm Poses Grave Threat to PC Nets*
> Bruce Schneier 10.04.07
> ...
> Although it's most commonly called a worm, Storm is really more: a worm, a Trojan horse and a bot all rolled into one. It's also the most successful example we have of a new breed of worm, and I've seen estimates that between 1 million and 50 million computers have been infected worldwide.
> ...


----------

